# HIRING SUB-CONTRACTORS (Northern Suburbs of Chicago)



## ram0098 (Jan 4, 2008)

We are in need of sub-contractors. I'm looking for reliable snow plow owner/operators. (PICKUP TRUCK) We only service Residential properties, Pull in plow Driveway and leave (NO SHOVELING SIDEWALK, FRONT STOOPS OR SALTING) Each driver receives approx. 55 Driveways. Great pay and always paid on time. If interested please call Mike at 847-395-9394 or Email [email protected]


----------

